# dirt hole for *****



## 12G Slug (Nov 22, 2010)

i usually put the hole in the ground at the base of a tree that has a natural "bowl" on the bottom. 

i make a 1.5 in wide by 4-5 in deep hole, and pack with marshmallows covered in vanilla extract. it has worked decent with the ***** and grinners (not that i want grinners). i bed a #1 or #1.5 coil right in front of the hole, maybe an inch or so back.

anyone have tips on making this type of set better? anything i am missing?


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

I would say if you are catching them you are doing it right. I have also started putting my #1.5 CS closer to the holes, probably two to three inches or so. I had about half my catches result in back foot catches and figured they were stepping over the pan and then hitting the bait. Did you share a similar experience? This is my first year, and really didnt get much set before we started getting snow and ice, but I did take advantage of that warm-up we had and set around a den tree. I did a circle of sardine oil around the tree, then made a triangle of dirt holes and a bucket on the outside of that circle of oil. Dont think they could resist. Needless to say I cant wait for more decent weather One thing a rookie like me could mention would be gang setting. Like my aforementioned "triangle of steel". It resulted in my first catch of ***** being a double, and I am sure glad I didnt miss that. From what I hear its quite common to do, but its something I benefited from so I figured I would mention it. Good luck out there.


----------



## allwaysgrinners (Nov 8, 2010)

I set dirtholes for **** pretty much the same way but i use open pit BBQ sauce as lure with the marsh mallows as bait. The BBQ has a strong scent the ***** can find. And i use wood, sticks, ect. for guideing so that foot finds my trap.


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

When I'm targeting ***** I use the mini marsh mallows and just spread about 7-10 in a 1 foot circle then place a #1 or #1.5 right in the middle with a marsh mellow under the trap pan. The only thing I do with the trap is set it and cover with a few leaves no beding and very little covering of the trap. I try and do this in a Hardwoods or around a Barn that I know they are using. One thing I have learned in 4 years of trapping is if it works run with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

when i target just ***** with dirtholes i tuck the trap up close to the hole. i dont use much guiding either. instead i will stick a couple small sticks criss crossed in the dirthole opening. this keeps there feet moving and stops them from just reaching in and grabbing the bait. if im in an area where i am pretty certain i will not catch and incidentals i use fish oil for my lure. in areas where there are incidentals i use sweet or berry lures with marshmellows.


----------



## 19rabbit52 (Jul 15, 2007)

I love dirt holes for ****. Only things I do different then already mentioned are: I try to put my dirt holes where ***** can't grab onto something and power out of my trap- small trees, logs,brush. I dig my dirt holes deep as I can(8-9 inches). I usually dig out a depression an inch or 2 deep for my trap. I think this makes the **** get in low spot to try and reach in hole to pull out my Dollar store Jack Mackerel.


----------



## coonkatcher (Jan 5, 2011)

I heard that back legholds are better because the **** has less power to pull back and getting out of the trap. But thats just the way i like to catch em


----------



## 12G Slug (Nov 22, 2010)

dpweurding said:


> I would say if you are catching them you are doing it right. I have also started putting my #1.5 CS closer to the holes, probably two to three inches or so. I had about half my catches result in back foot catches and figured they were stepping over the pan and then hitting the bait. Did you share a similar experience? This is my first year, and really didnt get much set before we started getting snow and ice, but I did take advantage of that warm-up we had and set around a den tree. I did a circle of sardine oil around the tree, then made a triangle of dirt holes and a bucket on the outside of that circle of oil. Dont think they could resist. Needless to say I cant wait for more decent weather One thing a rookie like me could mention would be gang setting. Like my aforementioned "triangle of steel". It resulted in my first catch of ***** being a double, and I am sure glad I didnt miss that. From what I hear its quite common to do, but its something I benefited from so I figured I would mention it. Good luck out there.


this is my first year as well, so i lack experiance to say either way. so far only front leg holds...but i have only caught a few anyways

i like the gang setting idea, just need more traps lol


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

I hear ya on the number of traps, I only had a half dozen out total, wish I would of had more out. Next time I will set in full force. I know those buckets are bulky, but give them and some 220's a shot. That one set caught more than my 5 others combined. They love that yellow kitty litter pail, lol.

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------

